# What brake controller to buy?



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

When I bought my last truck in 03 I bought a Tekonsha Prodigy controller. I didn't have any issue with it all these years later. Just picked up an 06 Duramax, and need a controller for it. Was going to get a prodigy, but I see they have all kinds of new models out there with big displays etc etc. I the new fancy ones any better? I thought the prodigy worked fine.

Any input?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The concept of a controller is pretty simple. Not sure what a big display would do besides allow a higher price tag to make the Cidiot pulling his big camper or boat feel better and brag to his friends?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is the Prodigy wireless? I have not bought a new controller in years and am not up to date. I have heard friends talk about the wireless controllers. Never knew they made such a thing.

Also, a friend of mine has a controller that increases the braking as long as you have your foot on the break. I was in his truck and we started down a hill. He gently touched the brakes and the trailer brakes engaged. He did not push hard but you could feel the trailer brakes tighten up in incriments as long as he had his foot on the break pedal.

It will be interesting to see what others have to say about the latest advances in brake controllers.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

No its not wireless. Never heard of such a thing. I thought my current controller was fine. Then again I thought towing with an old 6.5 diesel was fine...now I got 100 hp more, and 300 ftlb of torque I will be seeing what I was missing...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

After this small discussion I now have brake controllers in my ad up top... Makes me wonder what those who had Russian bride ads were looking up...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The most effective brake controller I have ever used is the Max Brake. Uses a sensor plumbed into the vehicle service brakes to determine the output to trailer. I have had some reliability problems with mine, and unfortunately Max Brake is no longer in business.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've had 3 Tekonksha controllers. Their design is that there is a pendulum inside that senses the amount of braking being applied and increases the output to the trailer appropriately. Once they're set up up and adjusted correctly, they work fine. Getting them adjusted correctly can be a little tricky.

My only beef with them has been that the mounting locations are prone to being knocked out by my knee. This screws up the pendulum mechanism because it is tilt sensitive.

My Ford F150 has the brake controller mounted in the dash. It even has two separate setttings for pulling different trailers--I love this feature!. And, if it uses a pendulum, I don't have to adjust it, just set the gain and go!

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use Prodigy model p2 it is one down from the very complex p3. The p2 has electronic pendulum and does not need too be mounted level it senses the aggressiveness the brakes are being applied and has several different braking pattern programs . It is priced reasonably . Again depends on where you live some would say any controller with a voltage dial will do . We cross 2 mountains on most of our deliveries the right controller is a big help .


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Endrow-The p2 looks to be a newer version of the one I have. Mine didn't have the patterns, but it did have a slide to set the aggressiveness, then the normal for roll wheel to set the max.

How do you set the pattern vs the max? Heavier trailer gets more max plus a more aggressive pattern? Or do you just use the pattern for terrain variation such as mountains?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have owned several Tekonksha controllers and not had any trouble with any of them. Now I buy the kind that comes built in to the truck.


----------



## blake2727 (Jul 30, 2014)

We run the P3 and love them. We have never had a problem with them and they allow for electric or electric/hydro. They Have three different main settings depending on how heavy your load is and I think its 14 number settings in each of the three settings. Basically you pick low, medium, or high and then can micro adjust from 0 to 0.1 all the way up to 13.9 to 14. I may not be making sense here but to make a long story short they have a lot of adjustment ability to get it set just right for what your towing.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree, I run the p3 as well and absolutely love it. Great controller for electric or electric/hydro brakes. Allows to custom program up to 3 or 5 trailers (I forget exactly) and allows for a lot of adjustments. Worth the little bit of extra $.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I bought the P2. Its ok. I don't like it as much as my old one. Doesn't seem like you have the ability to dial it in quite as much.


----------

